# Any vicars about?



## Miranda7

Hello!

It struck me, that we do a lot of praying, us girls and boys with IF issues, and we face an awful lot of heartache, loss and grief.

But we are terribly spiritual as a whole - I guess you have to be to put up with the rubbish this IF throws at you. We are always appealing to God, praying for our fellow FF-ers, etc etc.

Wouldn't it be lovely, if we have a vicar/priest/religious leader who would be willing, once a week, to hold a virtual service in the chatroom?

Everyone who's had a BFN that week, or lost a baby, or is having other troubles, we could all get together and have a quiet half an hour or so to pray for each other, maybe in a non-denominational forum, but with the thought that those in pain feel the support of others in real time.

Anyone?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Ah what a lovely Idea.... I'm no vicar though.


----------



## Miranda7

No, you're not!   With you and me, we'll fall into that ditch I reckon! It's all that communion wine...

I dunno. I don't think it matters what religion it is - we could start our own, with the Cerne Giant as our god of fertility!

hmmmn, bit pagan maybe.


----------



## harshika

excellent idea miranda....im practising christian anf faithfuly pray for us all...but am also no vicar!! far from it!  

harshi


----------



## pobby

Miranda,
Yes that is a lovely idea. At the hospital where I work they have remembrance services especially for ladies who have m/c which must bring some comfort to those affected I should imagine.
pobby xx
p.s not a vicar though sorry x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Mira thats such a lovely idea.

My boss has just left working with us, he is an ordained minister and was the Council Chaplain.

Although he had never had fertility problems I can guarantee he would have got involved if he had been asked.

Hes gone now though   so I can't ask him.  Such a shame you all would have loved him!

Nic x


----------



## Eadie

I'm not a vicar either. I think thsi is a lovely idea. I was brought up with religion, but pretty much lost my faith when my mum died. Is there any way this can be done without the belief in God bit? Sounds a bit contrary what I'm saying but I'm sure you know what I mean!

Take care,

Em
x


----------



## Anthony Reid

It was something we talked about a few years back although the idea was never developed.

Tony
x


----------



## Miranda7

If we only had someone prepared to give a non-denominational service we could get it started I guess?

Maybe we could all take it in turns?

I'll ask my vicar friend what she thinks, how it could be run. She is so busy, running two churches, so I couldn't ask her - but she might come up with a solution?

xx


----------



## pobby

maybe we could put it out there that maybe a person from a different faith (whatever it may be) could make up a prayer of there own and post it once a week...doesnt have to be religious as such, i wouldnt say I believed in God in the conventional sense but (hypocritically i guess) i do find myself praying to someone or something when the need arises! other than that i guess most of us run our life around christian values without actually having to go to church...Jews, muslims, pagans, I think we are all praying to our higher self and it would be great to get an idea of how other FF-ers from other faiths pray??
sorry to waffle,
love Pobby xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

I think its a great idea as well.  Don't know any vicars though!

Txx


----------



## Anthony Reid

The only thing that I can see which might be an issue is that IVF is heavily opposed by the church.


----------



## sallywags

I think it's a great idea - and Tony, I don't think all churches - or at least individuals - are as anti as they used to be.  I'm sure there is a lot of resistance, but i bet there are plenty out there who reason that life changes and life is precious, ivf or not.  Unfortunately i'm not a vicar either, and I don't know anyone - but i will see if i can find anyone who's interested!


----------



## Miranda7

The vicar who married us was very supportive? As is my vicar friend? I haven't met any clergy against IVF. No doubt there are, just as there are GPs who are against IVF. It's a personal viewpoint rather than an edict from on high I think.


----------



## country girl

Hi,

I would be interested in this but am not a vicar. It would be grear if it was led by a vicar. Maybe a request could be publised more prominately on the site?

I dont think it will be an issue for many in the church. I have never had any problems at either C of E or Baptist churches, I have only had support and I had great help from the non denominational hospital chaplain when Poppy was ill. Am I correct that opinion is still divided in the catholic church?



Love Country Girl.


----------



## skybluesarah

The Catholic Church opposes IVF (including IUI), however there are a lot of areas within the church that either don't know there is an official opposition to it, or who choose to not take it into account.  So you might well be able to get a Catholic supporter in this though they would be acting outside of the church's teachings.

As a Catholic I have chosen not to have IVF but that's not to say I think any the less of anyone who does have it (just want to make that clear!)


----------



## Nofi

Hello,

This is a fantastic idea that i have always thought off, but didn't want to menton it so as not to upset non-beleivers. We need some biblical words of encouragement for people on this thread going through various aspects of treatment/loss/adoption/depression etc.

I am a practising and quite devoted Christian, though born into the Church of England Family, went to a Catholic School, decided as an adult to join the Pentecostal Denominaton. Am a member of a church in Brentwood, Essex and presently doing a part-time Masters Degree in Theology to learn more about The Almighty God, increase my spiritual growth and a distraction from the rollercoater of TTC.

Happy to be involed in this... though not a pastor or priest but a voluntary sunday school teacher.

When we lift up our eyes to the mountains,,From when cometh our help? Our help comes from the Lord - Who made heaven and earth... He will surely bring all our desires to reality according to his will. He will not leave nor forsake us..

Despite whatever religious views on fertility treatments you hold, God has bestowed knowledge on the medical profession to assist in fulfilling our dreams of motherhood.


Nofi


----------



## kate101

I think this is a fantastic idea.  I am a practising Chrisitian but occasionally feel in need of a little spiritual support especially when IF times are hard.  My vicar has never been anything other than supportive, and has always prayed for us.  My mum is a vicar too and she's very very supportive, but sometimes I find it hard to discuss any negative feelings I'm having with her ( a little too close to home) - she's also computer illiterate so wouldn't be much help here.  

I'll watch this space.

xx


----------



## poppygirl

I often pray for the strength to get me through this time. 
Are there any prayers specifically for our situation. I often think a mantra of some sort would help when it all gets too much. At the moment I just say over and over " In God's time, not mine" and it usually helps.

Just a thought.


----------



## MummyP

Hi all,

What a wonderful idea, although I have yet to begin my journey, this thread is very interesting and uplifting. I believe I am more spiritual non practising person, although I try to meditate at least twice a week.

Nofi - What a lovely post - Thank you

All the best to everyone 

x


----------



## TGNSSS

Hi everyone,
I agree this is a great idea.  Our vicar has been amazingly supportive during our IVF tx and some non-denominational 'thought for the day/week' would be a great inspiration/comfort.

Our vicar has 5 Parishes to look after so she may be too busy, but I will ask her if she has any bright ideas, when I see her on Sunday.

Salxxxxx


----------



## binkyboots

I think this is a lovely idea... I'm not a vicar though it is kind of the family trade (lol, my grandad was a minister in the scottish episcopalian church) but am thinking of training to perform civil partnerships.

when our church congregation became to small to sustain a full time minister we started doing the services ourselves twice a month.  each week people would take it in turns to lead prayers and a sermon.  perhaps we could do something similar here? 

where we have moved to there is not an episcopalian church and I've not ventured to the local church of scotland yet, but the vicar there seems nice.  I always think maybe next week I'll be braver.  but the last church I attended had few children, whereas this one is very full and young, with a busy sunday school.

Nofi.. that was such a lovely post   thank you.


----------



## Nofi

Glad the post was a blessing to you.... during my devotion this morning i meditated on this words.....

"Wait on the Lord." - Psalms 27:14
It may seem an easy thing to wait, but it is one of the postures which a Christian soldier learns not without years of teaching. Marching and quick-marching are much easier to God's warriors than standing still. Wait in prayer. Call upon God, and spread the case before him; tell him your difficulty, and plead his promise of aid.

It is sure to be well with us when we feel and know our own follishness, and are heartily willing to be guided by the will of God. But wait in faith. Express your confidence in him; for unfaithful, untrusting waiting, is but an insult to the Lord. 
Believe that if he keep you longing even till midnight, he will come at the right time; the vision shall come and shall not tarry. Wait in quiet patience, not rebelling because you are under the affliction, but blessing your God for it. 

The above was a blessing to me today as i am sometime anxious on outcome of issues especially on TTC treatment. I have decided to make my thoughts be - Lord, not my will, but yours be done.


----------



## country girl

Nofi that post is brilliant.

When we were trying naturally and for our first 3 BFN treatments I would constantly be asking God "please let it work , please let it work". All the time I would ask. It became a meaningless chant in the end. 

We did an alpha course and one of the things I learnt was just to trust god and not keep constantly going on and on. I sat down quietly and asked him properly and meaningfully for us to be able to have children. AFter that every time I got tempted to ask again I thought to myself "no you have already asked him, he has heard you". If nothing else it made me more relaxed and less angry. I just let it go. 

We were so lucky that it worked 4th time around. 

I know it is easy for me to say this now it has worked but I am grateful for the pain we went through all those years. It has made me appreciate my children and every single thing they do. I never forget the pain we went through is still being suffered by others and many people have it so much worse. I now think there was a reason we had the infertility and it has made us better people in every way. I was quite lucky before and didnt have too many difficulties in life until the infertility and now I am grateful for every single minute. 

Love Country Girl


----------



## rooth

Hi all

This seems like a great idea to me.

My DH is a methodist minister and would be happy to look into how he/we could provide the sort of support that people are suggesting - of a non denominational kind. I'm afraid I'm not very familiar with the workings of the chat room, or what else might be possible, but happy to explore further.  I haven't suggested anything in the past as wasn't sure that FF was a place for religious discussions and didn't want to offend.  However, I would really welcome the support myself.

FF has meant a great deal to us through our IF journey, and it would be good to be able to contribute something back.

Anyway, I'll await other people's thoughts....

Rooth


----------



## Nofi

Country Girl --- Excited your dream came to reality. To God be the glory. Works in ways we can't understand or explain-- amazed at the way he miraculously gave you your second birth without any treatment, after all you've gone through. Your signature has truly inspired me.

Rooth - Congrats on your BFP. Wishing you a successful pregnancy, full of divine health. Praying my current ICSI results in a success.
Not really sure how the chat room works. Glad your DH wouldn't mind spearing his time with us. It will such a blesing and inspiration to us all. 

Let's wait for other ladies response...

Nofi


----------



## max...

what a fantastic idea-i am a practising christian and you do gain help through that alone but it would be great if the idea comes off on here. 

Nofi- what a wonderfull post,very inspiring 

Country girl and Rooth you give us all hope 

Rooth -i was like you constantly asking god "please help it be positive this time" but he doesnt mind being reminded of things by his children.x hope your dh can come up with something

Bye for now

Max.


----------



## honneybee

I have just read these ideas and think what a lovely thing if it was to bear fruit, although I do not practise, I do say 2 prayers every night one is to thank him for the day I have had and the other is in askance of help when I need it.

I am not sure how to do chat romms as I have not been able to access that yet. 

Nofi I like the words you use, it brings a glow.

mitch
xx


----------



## max...

Just wondered if we had got any closer or any other ideas 

Prayers to everyone

Max.
x


----------



## Suzie

My FIL is a pastor and dh and I are both christians  

I think this is a good idea for a thread but need to think what board it is best placed on as not sure this is the correct one! 

will leave it here for now and discuss with other admins where to best have it 

 to all
suzie xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

My Dad is a recently retired Vicar and I have discussed IVF with him at length over the last couple of years.  The Church in general do oppose IVF (both anglican and catholic) but it's a huge institution and not all of those involved in it's teachings agree!  My Dad certainly has a view that God is a God of provision not of punishment and that he gave man the brains to develop and use IVF and therefore it is gods will!  His wife on the other hand (a re-born christian) opposes it completely and has made no secret of it. 

Axx


----------



## max...

Any ideas anyone?  would be great if someone could come up with a good idea. 

Love 
Max


----------



## country girl

HI everyone,

Mandy, that must be difficult for you with the opposing views of your dad and his wife. Your dad is the vicar, I would go by what he says!

I always wonder what people who think IVF is interfeing with gods will, would advise if their child had meningitis. Would they not accept antibiotics as it is interfering with nature? IF god gave us the medical treatment I think we should use it. Infertility is a medical condition that responds to treatment. 

I went into the prayer room at our hospital today to say thanks. Poppy had meningitis at 4 weeks old and is at risk of deafness and brain damage affecting her development. She had her hearing test today and it was completely normal. 
When we were in hospital the lovely hospital chaplain came in and talked to me and prayed for Poppy. It really helped. 

Love to everyone trying at the moment. We frequently pray for all those suffering the pain of infertility. 

Country Girl


----------



## max...

I have discussed IVF at my church with the vicar and his wife and other friends in the congregation and they have been so supportive of me and my DH - i would have struggled without them.The church has moved on-it is in the 21st century.

The church (C of E) do not oppose IVF- it is a medical condition and they pray that we get the best treatment from the best consultants and ultimately achieve our goal~ a healthy child (or 2) to bring up  as a good christian with good values.

I pray for all on FF to achieve their goal.

God bless

Max.
x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Max

That may be your experience of the Anglican Church, but sadly it isn't the case across the board, I am aware of a number of Vicars in my local area who vehemently oppose IVF.

CG

I don't give a fig what my dad's wife thinks to be honest!  I can't stand the woman so it doesn't trouble me in the least that she disapproves! 

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Does his wife have children of her own, Amanda?

Just a thought - is she jealous in some way?

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Yes she has a son with my Dad he's just 18.  She's not jealous she's self-righteous!  About all sorts of things, I dislike her so much because when my Sis and BIL were having my nephew christened she sent a 5 page email telling them how much she disapproved because they don't go to church and they were "only having a christening to show off their baby and have a party" she really upset my Sis and we are very close so I was annoyed because she was upset!  I had to ring her and tell her to butt out!  

Axxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Gawd - ugh. Nasty woman. How she can call herself a Christian is beyond me.

At least you have each other to stand up to her - she'll get hers in heaven! Or hell. 

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Don't worry I can stand up to her on behalf of us all  And do   When we were first told of IVF and we told people, she was busy telling me how wrong it was and I just said to her "Anne, you're entitled to an opinion but you're not entitled to share it with me so please shut up!"  

Axxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Hee! What doesn't kill us makes us stronger.

xx


----------



## Dibley

Hiya all 

Well can't ignore this post - yep as my name says I'm a real vicar of Dibley!
Not too sure what is expected though  
Indeed, more importantly, what I can offer    and whether or not I would always have the time...(I do have a busy parish) -look am rambling already  

On a more positive note, I could probably offer some sort of 'Thought for the Week?'

But please don't get me started on the ethical issues of Church  - I need a few glasses of red before I even begin...but as you can see from my signature I'm just about to go to Reprofit for DE so drinkypoos are off my menu (and fingers crossed will be for the next 9 months )  

God and I have had some long and meaningful conversations on my fertility journey-I've fallen out with Him on many occasions but He's still my best mate and I love Him to bits 

So you see I am a bit of an unusal Vicar...but if I can help in any way I will 

Oh must mention I only started posting a couple of weeks ago and am just about finding my way around, so if it's anything fancy you're looking for, I'm probably not your gal  Perhaps I could send appropriate info/thoughts/prayers etc to someone else and they could edit the material and post in the correct place? This is my first post outside of the Reprofit thread!

Well if anyones got any thoughts on how it could all work I'm all ears 

Take care and many blessings to you all wherever you are on your journey 

Dibley x


----------



## Miranda7

Wow! We have ourselves a real vicar, girls!

Welcome to FF Dibley - hope you can see your way clear to helping us out on this.

I was thinking it could be a weekly meet in the chat room, preceded by a written sermon? Ladies who want a particular prayer for a particular reason could perhaps PM you and you could include it?

I haven't thought this through properly - I initially raised it to see if there was any interest - so if anyone has any ideas on how they would like this run, post away!

Thanks Dibley - I have a feeling this will be a wonderful thing once we work out how to do it!

I'll be FF churchwarden if you like.  

xx


----------



## max...

Yippeeee we have our own vicar.....

*welcome* Dibley 

I am not a I.T. wiz kid either so dont have any ideas how we could do it( i struggle to get in a chat room on here) but will join in anything we all want to do-just so glad we have found our own Dibley. 

This is a small miracle in its self... 

I will be the church tea lady 

Max
x

god bless


----------



## Nofi

Hello Ladies,

, we've got our prayers answered as par dis post. Our own VICAR in d house. Dibley - U are in the right place at the right time.  

Been thinking of this post and thought it would just die off, Thank God it's re-surfaced.

We've all been thru different disappointments in this TTC journey and we sometimes wonder why us, especially as we are practising christians. But in God we will continue to have our hope and beleive he will surely bring your desires to pass. Our testimony is around the corner. Honestly, i know have been thru a pregnancy loss lately, but on reading various posts on FF, am truly thankful to God for whatever sitution am in, because it could be worse. He is my strength.

Honestly, lets definetly move this forward, i suggest Suzie ( a moderator) to assist with deciding where this should be within the Forum and help in creating the thread.

Am happy to also dedicate some time to assist in TTC related prayer points and give out scripture readings for inspiration.


----------



## custard

I too would be interested in this...  Just posting so that I don't loose track of where we go 
Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Suzie

hiya I have just flagged this to the other admins so we can discuss right board for you lovely lot to be on 

xx


----------



## Miranda7

Cheers Suzie! you're a star.

xxx


----------



## max...

SUZIE-Thanks so much-feel like we are getting somewhere now. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all .Speak soon
Has anyone done the Alpha course? i have just started it-very impressed and enjoying it. 

to everyone.

God bless

Max
x


----------



## CM01

I think this is a truly wonderful idea  

I have always had a faith, of sorts, despite never regularly going to church, and despite my mis-givings about elements of institutionalised religion.  My sister is a practising Christian and the prayers that she has lead with her home group and with her church, have really helped me over the last year.  We had Alex baptised on the day he died, and I found that extremely important.  Our vicar was an amazing support over the funeral, and has helped me enormously.  

I have learned to ask God not for specifics (no shopping list any more!) but for safe resolutions, and I find I am much calmer as a result.  I know He can't guarantee exactly what will happen with the babies I'm carrying, but I now trust that He will make everything alright, in some way or another.

Thanks Dibley for stepping up to the pulpit, and I look forward to seeing what the FF admins come up with!  All I would ask is, could there be something on the message board as well as in chat?  I never go in chat but would love to read appropriate prayers or thoughts on a suitable thread.

xx Clare


----------



## max...

Just dont want this thread to disapear whilst Suzie is in discussion on what to do with us.... 

Thanks 
Max
x


----------



## Angel129

I'd be interested in this as well.  DH and I are regular church goers but had a semi-bad experience with our vicar who consequently has 4 naturally conceived children of his own.  Of course I don't begrudge him of his absolutely gorgeous children but when he told us that he couldn't support us with using a donor over dinner round his house it kind of left a bad taste in our mouths.  We still attend church but just don't confide in him about our treatment which is sad really.  He obviously is just human and as he doesn't have IF problems could not have an understanding of how this effects every aspect of our lives.  

Nevermind, I've rambled  

Can't wait for this to get started.

Angiexxx


----------



## coughsweet

Lovely idea. Would like to join in too. I see you're jetting off soon Dibley -   with your trip. I find it very reassuring that a vicar can say they have fallen out with God plenty on their fertility journey - I struggle with this a lot.

To be honest I would like to confide in our vicar but am a bit nervous in case he disapproves of our actions. He actually has four adopted children so I assume they had problems themselves. But it also may mean they are against ivf? Not sure. Perhaps just have to bite bullet and find out.

Also agree with Clare that something on message board would help as I find chatroom moves too fast for me! 

 to all
love coughsweet


----------



## max...

Hiya girlies

Coughsweet- i have only recently confided in our vicar about our icsi journey and the support he and his wife have given us has been amazing- the comfort that we have just  knowing that they pray for us privately makes me grateful,and gives me hope and encouragement .I struggle with the chat room aswell 

Countrygirl- 

Angels- so sorry about your experience hun-glad you have not lost your faith,jesus will never let you down 

Mandy-  
Claremack-i am glad you find help at times through the church and your sister 

Miranda-  

Nofi- 

Custard-  

Suzie- 

Dibley-  

Hi to everyone else

God bless

Max
x


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I are Christians.  The church we go to is non denominational.  Think Charismatic, similar to Vineyard.  It's like one big family who have been really supportive and our senior leader and his wife have been fantastic especially since we found out last november that we'll need IVF to have a LO.  I find 1 Samuel 1 comforting.  Was reading it last night and it reminded me that I need to trust God more and whinge less.  Been doing a lot of whinging the last couple of weeks.  2 weeks ago was so hard, my Nieces 1st birthday hit me where it hurts the most and yes there were  .

Even if there aren't any vicars/pastors on this site, I think we could arrange a weekly thing on here ourselves to pray for each other and give each other support.  

I know of a good book I'm reading at the momemnt on the ethical side of fertility treatments from a Christian viewpoint.  If anyone is interested let me know and I'll pm you the title and the author.


----------



## max...

Hi cate,
glad you joined us chick-i am on the Alpha course at the minute-it is really enjoyable and i have learned so much and put it to good use.And ye you are right Jesus will not let us down- 
i have got a few good reads- will post them when i get chance.

God bless

Max
x


----------



## Scouse

Wow what a wonderful thread and with our own 'Dawn French'
How refreshing Dipley to hear your story!

Being a RC we obviously don't have church leaders who can empathise!  But there are individuals within the 'church' that listen and advice!
Altho i am a practising catholic i also look for the spiritual signs in every day life!
I always thank God for what i already have; that God has already given me!
There is a lovely Psalm called 'Footsteps in the sand'  it helps me at  my lowest times.  And i believe if you don't believe Lord can be substituted with whoever you want!
I believe God loves us regardless and in spite of everything

Footsteps In The Sand

One night a man had a dream.
He dreamed he was walking along the beach with the LORD.
Across the sky flashed scenes from his life.
For each scene, he noticed two sets of footprints in the sand:
one belonging to him, and the other to the LORD.
When the last scene of his life flashed before him
he looked back, at the footprints in the sand.
He noticed that many times along the path of his life
there was only one set of footprints.
He also noticed that it happened at the very lowest and saddest times of his life.
This really bothered him and he questioned the LORD about it:
"LORD, you said that once I decided to follow you,
you'd walk with me all the way.
But I have noticed that during the most troublesome times in my life
there is only one set of footprints.
I don't understand why when I needed you most you would leave me."
The LORD replied:
"My son, My precious child, I love you and I would never leave you,
During your times of trial and suffering,
when you see only one set of footprints, it was then that I carried you."
•	- Author unknown


----------



## Damelottie

Scouse - that was lovely


----------



## Cate1976

Even before I gave my life to God, I always loved the Footprints poem.  It's a reminder that God is with us in the tough times.  DH and I are blessed to have a very supportive church family who will give   when we need them.


----------



## max...

i too have always loved the footprints aswell.
God will never let us down..... 

where is our "dibley"
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I have only just had chance to read this thread, and like others the need for a thread like this has come to me on more than one occasion, having read members posts that mention going to church or speaking of their faith, etc,
but Ive always worried that it would be disallowed in our multi faith forum.
Prehaps a board with sub boards for the main religions/faiths to post on is a way forward, a place to get spirtual support alongside FF support 

Personally speaking my faith is Christian and I spent many years as a Covenanter at an evangelical church in London, and also in the baptist church here in Shrewsbury, I was never christened and did not get baptised as an adult either, but I do believe in God I also believe it is his strengh that carries me over the darkest times, in fact Since I was a teenager at covenanters Camp and my parents had recently split up, when I bought a poster and its image and words have been a constant source of comfort and they have come true more times than I can re count, the most profound being my parents split forced a move onto my mum & I some 150 miles away, the house we bought eventually was next door to my husbands parents, so we met.
These are those words
*When God closes one door he opens another.*

I hope that the comfort and support a thread like this gives flourish's 
Those worried about Chatrooms should pop in on a wednesday evening (newbie night) or pm for a One to One session in there, 
Links can be found on the Introductions board.
as a regular thing the sub rooms within Chat can be used with a password, to save others interupting.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Cate1976

Some of you might be interested in this website http://www.livingthegospelofgrace.com It's my senior leader's website and is really good. Click on Sermon on the Mount and read the part about Blessed are those who mourn. I found it very comforting.

/links


----------



## icky

Hello

I have only just found this thread, but am so thankful  I have!!  I too go to church but not regularly as I find it hard when babies are there and have had to leave on a few occasions.  whcih is upsetting and also for my family particularly my dad who is very emtional ( he just wants to put everything right for me which he has been doing all his life!).
I havn't particularly discussed my IF with anyone at my church (although a number of people know), there is one particularly lady who prays for me every day (she asks my sister as she wants to be specific in her prayers!)

Hope we can get something sorted!

xxx


----------



## kate101

Hi - was anything ever decided about this topic?

I think it's fab,
Kate


----------



## Cate1976

I think the idea of us having a regular time for there to be a vicar online is a good one but I do know that a lot of vicars/pastors are probably very busy although they are very supportive of people going through tough times and would wish to do what has been suggested, they don't have the time.  A lot have their own families that they spend time with when not doing things to do with their job.  It has to be said that the senior leader of the church I go to is amazing, he and his wife have been brilliant.  To get a glimpse of what he's like, check out his website.


----------



## Chocolate Button

I think that this is a lovely idea! Good  Luck in finding someone. 
Susan. xx


----------



## Nofi

Suzie said:


> hiya I have just flagged this to the other admins so we can discuss right board for you lovely lot to be on
> 
> xx


Hello Ladies,

Max---   on your  . I just noticed it.  To God be the glory. Thanking God for meeting your heart desire. I pray all goes all with you and the baby and wishing you a stressless nine months ahead full of good health.

All - As par all our suggestions on this thread, we had seen a volunteer and was waiting for the Admin / Moderators to assist in setting it up.

Let's hope they will assist us with this request soon.

Have a blessed weekend.

Nofi


----------



## Suzie

hiya

just to say you havent been forgotten and admin are discussing the best place for you all 

we will get back asap to you  

xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

I think having a vicar or someone would be a great idea, I need some guidance!! 

I do know a lot of vicars who with their spouses have struggled with infertility!


----------



## fifilamour

Hi everyone,

My Dh is a priest. I've just found this thread.... so would have mentioned it sooner.

He was a vicar for 20 yrs and is now a chaplain.

If you want him to get invloved he will, (haven't yet run it by him cos he's at work! I know he'd do it though).

Let us know... what, where, when...

Don't worry that he will only provide for Christians. He's known as a liberal!!!!

Just to say, we are moving on Friday, so will need a week or so before he has any free time. Will call back in a few days to see what the general feeling is.

Take care,

Fi Fix


----------



## Nofi

Hi Fifi,

Thanks for the offer. Well appreciated. This thread started ages ago before this forum started, and we have since found our very own vicar, who is also the moderator. Dibley is the vicar in house...  about the name, but she is a true vicar.

She might take up your offer in the future if an assistant is needed.

Take care,
Nofi


----------



## fifilamour

Hi Nofi,

Thanks for letting me know. Will hunt out the other thread.

Take care,

Fi Fix


----------

